

A Look Inside AOL's Platform Strategy; My Conversation with Userplane's CEO - shayan
http://mashable.com/2007/11/05/aol-platform/
"AOL may not be totally clueless after all. "
======
joeguilmette
AOL has a strategy?

~~~
mrtron
Not really. Their general strategy right now is to reduce costs since the
money coming in is lower than expected and dropping.

Userplanes is an example of a product that sounds great, could have been
great, and then was crippled, underused and never delivered what it could
have.

But isn't it interesting to see such a giant fall? I really think they are an
example of a company that could not handle a disruptive innovation.

